# "Mounted in Alaska" show



## oliethegoalie99 (Oct 21, 2008)

Has anyone seen the show on History in Mounted in Alaska? It was pretty good I thought but I haven't seen it on in a while. Is it coming back on air? It was a cool inside look to people like me who has never done anything with taxidermy.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

i actually enjoyed the show myself. a tad over dramatized at times but what reality show isnt i guess.


----------



## oliethegoalie99 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah I agree with you on that one! They made up some pretty B.A. mounts I hope it comes back on

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I watch it for the daughter. I kind of thought some of their work looked like crap. Some were nice but a few looked nowhere near real. Like the polar bear they reworked looked hideous.


----------

